# Freitagstour - wie immer?



## Christina (25. Februar 2004)

Ich weiß, die Vorlesungszeit ist offiziell rum, aber trotzdem würde ich gerne am Freitag zu gewohnter Zeit (14 Uhr) eine Runde durch den Wald drehen. Hat jemand Lust?   Da ich im Gegensatz zu Moose nicht vereidigter (?) HSSP-Guide bin, kann ich nicht garantieren, dass die Tour besonders originell wird - Standard-Runde halt.   
Schnee gilt dabei eher als zusätzlicher Anreiz, nicht als Hindernis!    Nein, ich bin in Südafrika nicht auf den Kopf gefallen, ich gewöhne mich nur gerade wieder an dieses Winter-Wonderland hier! Ich werde auf jeden Fall kurz vor Halle 6 vorbeifahren.
Grüße!


----------



## Einheimischer (25. Februar 2004)

Christina schrieb:
			
		

> Ich weiß, die Vorlesungszeit ist offiziell rum, aber trotzdem würde ich gerne am Freitag zu gewohnter Zeit (14 Uhr) eine Runde durch den Wald drehen. Hat jemand Lust?   Da ich im Gegensatz zu Moose nicht vereidigter (?) HSSP-Guide bin, kann ich nicht garantieren, dass die Tour besonders originell wird - Standard-Runde halt.
> Schnee gilt dabei eher als zusätzlicher Anreiz, nicht als Hindernis!    Nein, ich bin in Südafrika nicht auf den Kopf gefallen, ich gewöhne mich nur gerade wieder an dieses Winter-Wonderland hier! Ich werde auf jeden Fall kurz vor Halle 6 vorbeifahren.
> Grüße!



Aber klar doch kommen wir, Standard Runde ist immer gut  
Schnee - na ja, ich find ihn bekanntermaßen ja ganz lustig, aber angesichts seiner materialmordenden Eigenschaft, würde ich so langsam aber sicher ganz gerne darauf verzichten, was jetzt aber nicht heissen soll, dass ich bei Schneefall nicht mehr fahren würde   

Grüße.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Christina (25. Februar 2004)

Da macht's doch gleich mehr Spaß als alleine. 
Wo wir gerade beim Thema Material sind: Seit drei Tagen ziert ein Umwerfer aus "einheimischer" Quelle mein Bike und versieht dort 1a seinen Dienst. Überleg dir doch mal, was du für das gute Stück noch kriegst. Und danke für die superschnelle Lieferung über den M.O.O.S.E.-Kurierdienst.   
Hast du zuhause etwa auch einen Deep Space, nur auf 150 statt auf 15 Quadratmetern?


----------



## Einheimischer (25. Februar 2004)

Christina schrieb:
			
		

> Da macht's doch gleich mehr Spaß als alleine.
> Wo wir gerade beim Thema Material sind: Seit drei Tagen ziert ein Umwerfer aus "einheimischer" Quelle mein Bike und versieht dort 1a seinen Dienst. Überleg dir doch mal, was du für das gute Stück noch kriegst. Und danke für die superschnelle Lieferung über den M.O.O.S.E.-Kurierdienst.
> Hast du zuhause etwa auch einen Deep Space, nur auf 150 statt auf 15 Quadratmetern?



Ja Deep Space ist hier auch, aber keineswegs auf gigantischen 150m² sondern auch eher so 5,5m² der Rest der Wohnung gehört meiner Freundin und den 2 Katzen, bzw. eher den Katzen, wobei Die sich wiederum auch gerne in meinem Deep Space aufhalten, im Gegensatz zu meiner Freundin


----------



## leeqwar (25. Februar 2004)

also ich bin auch grundsätzlich für die beibehaltung der (inoffiziellen) freitäglichen ausfahrt während der semesterferien, muss allerdings am kommenden passen. werd die zeit für ausführliche wartungsarbeiten nutzen , nur mit kleinem blatt wie letzte woche machts halt einfach keinen spass.
und ich weiss: ihr werdet das quitschen vermissen...


----------



## Einheimischer (25. Februar 2004)

leeqwar schrieb:
			
		

> also ich bin auch grundsätzlich für die beibehaltung der (inoffiziellen) freitäglichen ausfahrt während der semesterferien, muss allerdings am kommenden passen. werd die zeit für ausführliche wartungsarbeiten nutzen , nur mit kleinem blatt wie letzte woche machts halt einfach keinen spass.
> und ich weiss: ihr werdet das quitschen vermissen...



Hey, mach das gefälligst nachts!  

Grüße.


----------



## snoopy-bike (26. Februar 2004)

Hallo, 
komme aus dem Raum SB, wo trefft Ihr Euch denn am Freitag?
Kann man mitfahren?


----------



## 007ike (26. Februar 2004)

@ snoopy-bike, schau mal hier http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=62493&highlight=Halle und mitfahren darf jeder, soweit ich das verstanden habe

@ all was ist denn mit der Tour am Samstag im Pfälzer Wald????? Will da denn niemand mit? Und was ist mit Bischmesheim am Sonntag?


----------



## Christina (26. Februar 2004)

Aber sicher doch, wir sind ja keine exklusive Veranstaltung für Studenten - studiert hier überhaupt (noch) irgendjemand?
Zur Anfahrtsbeschreibung zitier ich dann mal den bekannten Thread:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=62493
Mit der Karte kannst du es eigentlich nicht verfehlen.
Bis morgen hoffentlich!


----------



## 007ike (26. Februar 2004)

ich sag nur 8:42 Uhr


----------



## Christina (26. Februar 2004)

007ike schrieb:
			
		

> @ snoopy-bike, schau mal hier http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=62493&highlight=Halle und mitfahren darf jeder, soweit ich das verstanden habe



Ok, gleich(zeitig)e Idee!   



			
				007ike schrieb:
			
		

> @ all was ist denn mit der Tour am Samstag im Pfälzer Wald????? Will da denn niemand mit? Und was ist mit Bischmesheim am Sonntag?



Ich wäre an beidem interessiert! Vorausgesetzt, dass sich das Schneechaos auf saarländischen Straßen bis Samstag nicht verschärft. Werde das dann auch gleich mal im entsprechenden Thread ansagen. Fährt jemand aus Umgebung SB mit zwecks Fahrgemeinschaft?
Bischmisheim ist ja kein Thema, da kommt frau mit dem Bike hin. Sonst noch wer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Einheimischer (26. Februar 2004)

Hi,

Samstag Pfalz wird verm. bei mir nichts werden, Besuch hat sich angesagt und da wird mir das ganze dann zu stressig (007ike Du kennst das ja: "bin um 14:00 Uhr zu Hause" ), Sonntag Bischmisheim will ich unbedingt fahren, es sei denn, meine Erkältung verschlimmert sich, was ich nicht hoffe 

Grüße.


----------



## 007ike (26. Februar 2004)

Schon wieder erkältet? Du mußt besser auf dich aufpassen  
Immer dieser Besuch! Werde ihn mal abschaffen!


----------



## tiegerbaehr (26. Februar 2004)

007ike
@ all was ist denn mit der Tour am Samstag im Pfälzer Wald????? Will da denn niemand mit? Und was ist mit Bischmesheim am Sonntag? :confused:[/QUOTE schrieb:
			
		

> Samstag geht auf jeden Fall, entweder zwei oder drei Personen für die Pfalz!!
> 
> @christina: Einen Platz hab ich auf jeden Fall noch, ich hätte dann 3 Damen im Auto
> 
> Ich rufe mal noch Roland an wegen Samstag - nach meiner Meinung sollten wir auf jeden Fall hin, alles andere wäre doch zu enttäuschend.


----------



## Einheimischer (26. Februar 2004)

007ike schrieb:
			
		

> Schon wieder erkältet? Du mußt besser auf dich aufpassen
> Immer dieser Besuch! Werde ihn mal abschaffen!



Ach, das is bei mir Normalität, ich bin im Jahr ca. 3-4 Monate nicht erkältet... man gewöhnt sich dran  liegt wohl an dem bescheuerten Wetter, warm -kalt, trocken - nass und das alle 14 Tage im Wechsel  , das hält mein schwächliches Imunsystem nicht aus, aber wenn ich mich so umschaue, bin ich wohl nicht alleine 

Besuch ist doch toll - solange Er Kuchen mitbringt  

Grüße.


----------



## leeqwar (26. Februar 2004)

werd wohl am samstag leider nicht mitkommen, so verlockend es sich auch anhört...

@einheimischer: jepp. kränkel auch immer noch rum...

daher ist bischmisheim stark vom status körper und bike abhängig. frage mich auch, ob ich wirklich mit neuen teilen wieder in den schnee will. dieser winter wurde gesponsert von: shimano.


----------



## Einheimischer (26. Februar 2004)

leeqwar schrieb:
			
		

> werd wohl am samstag leider nicht mitkommen, so verlockend es sich auch anhört...
> 
> @einheimischer: jepp. kränkel auch immer noch rum...
> 
> daher ist bischmisheim stark vom status körper und bike abhängig. frage mich auch, ob ich wirklich mit neuen teilen wieder in den schnee will. dieser winter wurde gesponsert von: shimano.



...Hauptsache wir sind für Deidesheim wieder fit, ich freu mich schon wie verrückt  

Grüße.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 007ike (26. Februar 2004)

das ist nicht schön! Ich mag das Wetter auch nicht mehr sehen. Es soll endlich wärmer werden. Meine armen Füßchen! Immer diese kälte! 

So genug geschimpft!

Ich hoffe euch dann wenigstens Sonntag zu sehen! Zum Glück kommt Christina am Samstag mit!


----------



## Einheimischer (26. Februar 2004)

007ike schrieb:
			
		

> das ist nicht schön! Ich mag das Wetter auch nicht mehr sehen. Es soll endlich wärmer werden. Meine armen Füßchen! Immer diese kälte!
> 
> So genug geschimpft!
> 
> Ich hoffe euch dann wenigstens Sonntag zu sehen! Zum Glück kommt Christina am Samstag mit!



Wie gesagt am Sonntag komme ich sicher, alleine schon weil ich mit dir noch ein Hühnchen zu rupfen habe, wie kann man denn ein wunderschönes und leichtes Focus Raven SC gegen ein "bleischweres" und vieeel zu kurzes Endorfin Speed eintauschen


----------



## 007ike (26. Februar 2004)

Wer hat denn was von eintauschen gesagt?  
Im Gegenteil, nach intensiver Rechere soll das endorfin mein neues Winterbike werden mit den Parts vom Raven. Und das Raven bekommt eine Leichtbaukur um endlich unter 11 kg zu kommen!  
Es wird dann mein schön Wetter "Race Bike"!   

Ach ja, wer braucht denn ein Corratec Fully???


----------



## Einheimischer (26. Februar 2004)

Ich dachte nur weil Du das Focus im Suche Forum feil geboten hast, na gut als Winterbike kann das Endorfin herhalten, aber nur wenn Du das Focus nicht unter 11Kilo, sondern unter 9,5Kilo aufbaust, alles andere ist für den Rahmen eine Beleidigung 
Ich sehs schon kommen, Du musst bald für deine Bikes anbauen.

Ach nochwas, wenn Du dann ein Schön Wetter Race Bike hast musst Du ja CC-Rennen fahren


----------



## 007ike (26. Februar 2004)

Nun, du beträngst mich doch immer so und Race im Park Serie ist doch schon gebucht  

Übrigens hat das Endorfin die fast die selbe Geometrie wie das Focus, zumindest sind Rahmenhöhe und Länge gleich.

Wenn ich für den Rahmen einen guten Preis bekommen hätte....., ich war kurz in Versuchung. Aber wirklich nur kurz!


----------



## Einheimischer (26. Februar 2004)

007ike schrieb:
			
		

> Nun, du beträngst mich doch immer so und Race im Park Serie ist doch schon gebucht
> 
> Übrigens hat das Endorfin die fast die selbe Geometrie wie das Focus, zumindest sind Rahmenhöhe und Länge gleich.
> 
> Wenn ich für den Rahmen einen guten Preis bekommen hätte....., ich war kurz in Versuchung. Aber wirklich nur kurz!



... Und locker 400Gramm schwerer... und WAS das Focus ist so kurz wie das Endorfin, dann verkaufs und kauf Dir einen richtigen Rahmen... ein Race-Bike wird das dann nie!!!


----------



## 007ike (26. Februar 2004)

Ganz ruhig, natürlich, das ist es doch schon fast. Und ob das 400 Gramm sind? Ich hoffe es. Aber werde es ja bald wissen!


----------



## Einheimischer (27. Februar 2004)

007ike schrieb:
			
		

> Ganz ruhig, natürlich, das ist es doch schon fast. Und ob das 400 Gramm sind? Ich hoffe es. Aber werde es ja bald wissen!



Ist doch nur Spass  , aber dein Endorfin Rahmen hat tatsächlich in Größe L vom Hersteller angegebene!!! 1760 Gramm und ich meine zu wissen, dass der damalige Focus Team Rahmen vom Mannie Heymans 1280 Gramm wog, allerdings in M sprich 19" oder 48cm, kannst also bei deiner Größe ruhig nochmal 70-80 Gramm draufrechnen... èt voila über 400 Gramm Differenz  
Wenn Du das Focus auch nur einigermaßen Sinnvoll aufbaust, kommst Du locker unter 10Kg, ist halt auch ne Kostenfrage, aber jemand der sich alle 3 Monate ein neues Bike leistet obwohl er den Keller schon voll hat, ist mit Sicherheit in der Beziehung völlig Schmerzfrei  
Aber lass uns doch am Sonntag bei einer gemütlichen CTF ein bischen darüber quatschen, dann erklär ich Dir auch, warum ein Endorfin SpeedII für mich ein reiner Tourer ist und nur mit Rohloff und fetten Reifen in Frage käme, quasi so wie es roland.matzig fährt, das nenne ich sinnvoll aufgebaut , kannst Du Dir ja morgen mal anschauen.

Grüße.


----------



## 007ike (27. Februar 2004)

Naja, so hatte ich das mit dem Endofin auch vor. Dicke Reifen, und die Teile vom Focus, was ja alles sehr solide und gut ist. Aber eben nicht sonderlich leicht!  
Rohloff wäre auch mal nachdenkenswert? Ich dachte da bedarf es eines speziellen Rahmens, wegen den Ausfallenden? 
Werde mir morgen das Rädchen von Roland mal ansehen


----------



## Einheimischer (27. Februar 2004)

007ike schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, so hatte ich das mit dem Endofin auch vor. Dicke Reifen, und die Teile vom Focus, was ja alles sehr solide und gut ist. Aber eben nicht sonderlich leicht!
> Rohloff wäre auch mal nachdenkenswert? Ich dachte da bedarf es eines speziellen Rahmens, wegen den Ausfallenden?
> Werde mir morgen das Rädchen von Roland mal ansehen



Endorfin bietet, soweit ich weiss, einen Rahmen mit speziellen Rohloff Ausfallenden an  Aber lass dich von mir nicht zu irgendwelchen Dummheiten verleiten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 007ike (27. Februar 2004)

Nee laß mal, ich hab ja noch einen Satz XT, der ist doch top!  
Aber meine Güte ist das kalt! Ich hoffe für morgen und Sonntag kommt die Temp noch etwas über Null!!! 3 Stunden schaff ich sonst nie.


----------



## Einheimischer (27. Februar 2004)

007ike schrieb:
			
		

> Nee laß mal, ich hab ja noch einen Satz XT, der ist doch top!
> Aber meine Güte ist das kalt! Ich hoffe für morgen und Sonntag kommt die Temp noch etwas über Null!!! 3 Stunden schaff ich sonst nie.



Ich sag Dir heute abend mal Bescheid wie kalt es ist, fahre nachher gleich los und heute werdens bestimmt 4-5 Stunden


----------



## 007ike (27. Februar 2004)

Bei 4 -5 Stunden bräuchte ich einen Satz neuer Füße, weil dieser hier abgefallen wäre und ganz blau!
Aber dir viel Spaß und sag den andern einen schönen Gruß!


----------



## Einheimischer (27. Februar 2004)

007ike schrieb:
			
		

> Bei 4 -5 Stunden bräuchte ich einen Satz neuer Füße, weil dieser hier abgefallen wäre und ganz blau!
> Aber dir viel Spaß und sag den andern einen schönen Gruß!



Na ja, 3 1/2h Stunden sind`s geworden, aber dafür super Geile Tour, riesen Dank an Mister GPS J.G.  hat echt Spass gemacht heute, hätte nicht gedacht, dass bei dem Wetter so viele Leute kommen, sogar Wiseman war da und ein neuer netter Mit(st)reiter  
Ich denke bei dem Wetter kann man schon 3 Stunden fahren, alles was länger wird, ist dann Geschmacksache und selbst mir wird`s dann kalt um die Zehen, aber wie gesagt, bei den genialen Trails heute vergisst man die Kälte schnell   
Ich wünsche allen die morgen in die Pfalz aufbrechen viel Spass und bleibt nicht zu lange in der Sauna, sonst läuft Ihr mir noch ein und eure Bike`s sind nachher zu gross  

Ach so, einen Treffpunkt für Sonntag sollte wir noch ausmachen, Vorschläge?

Grüße.


----------



## 007ike (27. Februar 2004)

Wie lange ist den der CTF da in Bischmisheim???? Weiß das jemand?? Werde mitfahren, wenn es 1. nicht viel länger als 2 Stunden dauert und 2. ich nicht völlig erkältet sein sollte. Ach 3. es nicht doch noch mal schneit! Und 4. ich nicht alleine von WND anreisen muß.


----------



## Einheimischer (27. Februar 2004)

007ike schrieb:
			
		

> Wie lange ist den der CTF da in Bischmisheim???? Weiß das jemand?? Werde mitfahren, wenn es 1. nicht viel länger als 2 Stunden dauert und 2. ich nicht völlig erkältet sein sollte. Ach 3. es nicht doch noch mal schneit! Und 4. ich nicht alleine von WND anreisen muß.



...noch irgendwelche Bedingungen, vieleicht noch 5. es nicht mindestens 30 °C warm am Sonntag ist  

Es stehen 2 Strecken zur Auswahl, einmal 30km only for Fussfrierers   und 48Km für Warmblüter, wenn Du gut bist schaffst Du auch die 48km in 2 Stunden   

Grüße.


----------



## 007ike (27. Februar 2004)

stimmt, hatte ich vergessen: 5. ich bekomme das Auto meines Bruders um das Rad auf dem Träger zu transportieren ( das wäre aber schon geklärt)
30km sind klasse, und dann kann man sich wohl noch irgendwann entscheiden ob man nicht doch noch die 48 km schafft.  
damit wäre 1. auch klar
3. ist eh quatsch
4. könnte man übersehen

bleibt noch 2.
Bin mal gespann wie´s morgen geht


----------



## Christina (28. Februar 2004)

Da ich mich wegen leichter Erkältung nicht überwinden konnte, an drei Tagen hintereinander in der Kälte zu biken und somit heute zuhause geblieben bin   , würde ich morgen wenigstens gerne etwas rauskommen.
Wie sieht's aus, irgendwelche Frühaufsteher anwesend? Ich peile mal eher 9.30 h als Startzeit an. Vielleicht sieht man sich ja. Hab leider zuhause immer noch kein Internet und kann daher nicht an weiteren "Abstimmungsrunden" teilnehmen.
Bis morgen!


----------



## Einheimischer (28. Februar 2004)

Christina schrieb:
			
		

> Da ich mich wegen leichter Erkältung nicht überwinden konnte, an drei Tagen hintereinander in der Kälte zu biken und somit heute zuhause geblieben bin   , würde ich morgen wenigstens gerne etwas rauskommen.
> Wie sieht's aus, irgendwelche Frühaufsteher anwesend? Ich peile mal eher 9.30 h als Startzeit an. Vielleicht sieht man sich ja. Hab leider zuhause immer noch kein Internet und kann daher nicht an weiteren "Abstimmungsrunden" teilnehmen.
> Bis morgen!




Ok, dann halten wir doch einfach 9:30 Uhr als Startzeit fest, bin dann so kurz nach 9:00 Uhr da, noch jemand am Start?

Grüße.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy Eddie (29. Februar 2004)

hardtail mit scandiumrahmen wiegt über 11 kg? muhahahahah sowas geht doch nur wenn man es böswillig darauf anlegt.
ach übrigens: demnächst, wenns wetter wieder schöner ist, werde ich mal meine 7995 fully-gramm vorführen...


----------



## Wiseman (29. Februar 2004)

habe wegen der Absprache der Uhrzeit extra einen Thread aufgemacht ... war wohl etwas unnötig aber 9:30 Uhr ab Bischmisheim peile ich auch an, eventuell kann man ja sehen ob wir erst gegen 10:00 starten und gemorje & freunde treffen.


----------



## bikeburnz (1. März 2004)

Hallo!
Wo trefft ihr euch denn da genau..? und wohin fahrt ihr..?
würd gerne mal mitfahren....da ich sonst meist alleine rumgurke..meistens im Raum Grumbachtal/Ensheim/St. Ingbert/Kirkel und so.aber zusammen machts doch mehr fun...


----------



## Christina (1. März 2004)

Du kannst natürlich gerne mitfahren. Standardtermin ist (noch) Freitag, 14 Uhr vor Halle 6. Lageplan ist verlinkt in diesem Thread, Post #7 oder 8. 
Weitere Ausfahrten werden meistens hier im Forum abgesprochen. Moose führt auch eine Mailing-Liste, auf die du dich eintragen lassen kannst, allerdings dürfte es praktischer und vor allem aktueller sein, regelmäßig hier im Forum vorbeizuschauen.
Grüße!


----------



## leeqwar (1. März 2004)

treffpunkt momentan freitags 14.00 neben dem volleyball-feld an der sporthochschule,
lageplan gibts ne seite vorher hier im thread.

ziel sind alles singletrails rund um sb, die man innerhalb von 3-4 stunden erreichen kann.


----------



## leeqwar (1. März 2004)

@christina:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Christina (1. März 2004)

Jaja, die Meister des synchronen Postens unter sich....     auch hier kann man nur wieder sagen: siehe oben!
Ansonsten hoffe ich, dass du gestern auch gut ins Ziel gekommen bist. War dann ja nicht mehr weit. Und meine Kette hat doch tatsächlich noch bis ins Ziel gehalten (ja, das kommt selten vor!)


----------



## leeqwar (1. März 2004)

ja, bin auch gut heimgekommen. jetzt ist wohl definitiv erst mal teile austauschen angesagt... obwohl, wenn ich an der saar vorbei fahre


----------



## bikeburnz (1. März 2004)

hmm das find ich...wohn in dudweiler süd...gleich um die Ecke 
hab aber erst so um 2 Uhr Feierabend..d.h. weiß nicht ob ich s schaffe..schade...aber vielleicht kann ich früher Schluß machen


----------



## leeqwar (1. März 2004)

@bikeburnz: wenn du der bist, der ich glaube, dann hattest du am wochenende genausoviel "freizeit" wie ich...


----------



## bikeburnz (2. März 2004)

@leegwar 
hmm vielleicht, aber ich weiß nicht genau woher du mich kennen solltest..kenn mich ja selber kaum 
gib mir mal nen tipp...


----------



## snoopy-bike (2. März 2004)

Hallo Leute!
Ich würde gern am Freitag gern wieder mitfahren - geht aber leider nicht.
Ich hab mein Bike auseinandergebaut war dringend nötig  
Leider habe ich jetzt festgestellt, dass ich diese Scheiß-Gabel einschicken darf.
Mein anderes Bike ist auch noch nicht fertig  
Ich werd wohl auf die Straße gehen müssen!
Wenn noch jemand interesse hat, kann er sich ja bei nir melden,
Gehe auf jeden Fall Sa und So.
Gruß


----------



## leeqwar (3. März 2004)

@bikeburnz: hätte mal spontan auf den free-ride stand auf der messe getippt... 
@snoopy-bike: ich glaube am freitag würde sich eine gemeinsame blaumann-session an der uni anbieten  . werd meinen bock wohl auch nicht mehr diese woche fit kriegen. aber immerhin kennen seit sonntag ein paar leute mehr das inzwischen schon legendäre quitschen


----------



## bikeburnz (3. März 2004)

@leegwar
war  zwar auf der freizeit messe, aber nur als Zuschauer...und wo war da n freeride stand (meinst du endorfin..?)...somit kennen wir uns glaub ich doch nicht..aber was nicht ist kann ja noch werden...


----------



## leeqwar (3. März 2004)

@bikeburnz: ooops, hätte passen können, da ich bei einem abstecher in die mtb-halle jemandem vom forum und dem freitagstreffpunkt erzählt hatte.
bezweifele, dass wir uns diesen freitag sehen, da ich wohl aus verschiedenen gründen leider nicht kommen kann.


@all:
weiss eigentlich jeamand, was mit dem einheimischen und tozzi los ist ? sind die im geheimen trainingslager auf malle ?


----------



## 007ike (4. März 2004)

Ich hab da auch so meine Vermutung! Verdächtig still um die Beiden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scotty23 (4. März 2004)

Die sind bestimmt nach Bosten rudern


----------



## Christina (4. März 2004)

Natürlich auch fürs Rudern. Obwohl das doch eigentlich für Leichtgewichte ist. Qualifizieren die beiden sich da?   
Muss ich jetzt ein schlechtes Gewissen haben, weil ich den Link zum Webcast angegeben und damit eine plötzliche Ruder-Euphorie unter überzeugten Mountainbikern ausgelöst habe?    Jungs, lasst mich nicht allein, ich fall lieber vom Rad als in die Saar!!


----------



## tiegerbaehr (4. März 2004)

Christina schrieb:
			
		

> Natürlich auch fürs Rudern. Obwohl das doch eigentlich für Leichtgewichte ist. Qualifizieren die beiden sich da?
> Muss ich jetzt ein schlechtes Gewissen haben, weil ich den Link zum Webcast angegeben und damit eine plötzliche Ruder-Euphorie unter überzeugten Mountainbikern ausgelöst habe?    Jungs, lasst mich nicht allein, ich fall lieber vom Rad als in die Saar!!



Euphorie fürs Rudern natürlich nur als Zuschauer   Ansonsten fahr ich auch lieber mit dem Bike


----------



## bikeburnz (4. März 2004)

Tja bei mir wird das morgen nix.. hab erst um 2 Uhr aus bis ich dann zu Hause bin ist es 14:30 Uhr.. Ich hab nen Mitfahrer Termin für !5 uhr 15 aufgemacht   , mal sehen ob vielleicht jemand mitfährt für den 14 Uhr auch zu früh ist..vielleicht beim nächsten mal..


----------



## Christina (5. März 2004)

Wer es noch nicht gemerkt hat: heute ist schon wieder Freitag!    Bin um 14 Uhr vor Halle 6, wenn noch jemand kommt, freu ich mich. Wie wär's mit Spichern heute?
Ansonsten sei hier schon mal angekündigt, dass Moose nächsten Freitag immer noch nicht wieder zurück ist, und ich dann zur Abwechslung auch mal weg bin. Aber ihr findet euren Weg ja eh alleine.
Bis nachher!


----------



## Moose (6. März 2004)

Man könnte für den Rest der Semesterferien den Freitagstermin auch um eine Stunde nach hinten verlegen, damit die "Neuzugänge" auch mitkommen können. Es bleibt ja auch schon viel länger hell!

Wie gesagt bin ich erst übernächste Woche (19.3.) wieder mit am Start.

P.S. Laut den einheimischen Kroaten waren das die kältesten und stürmischsten Februar-Tage der Geschichte des kroatischen Wetterdienstes. 
Na toll!!!


----------



## bikeburnz (7. März 2004)

ja der 15 Uhr Termin wäre  nicht schlecht, dann könnt ich als "nicht Student" auch mal mit, da ich 14 Uhr nicht schaffe wegen der Arbeit


----------



## snoopy-bike (8. März 2004)

Also, ich bin ja neu und hab noch nix zu melden, aber 15.00 wär für die wenigen Berufstätigen die es noch gibt bestimmt besser.
Was sagst Du 007ike????
Geht Dir doch genauso - oder?


----------



## 007ike (8. März 2004)

15 Uhr  

Je später je besser! Wir könnten ja dann mit dem Einheimsichen zusammen von Kirkel aus mit dem bike anreisen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moose (8. März 2004)

Dann treffen wir uns/ Ihr Euch ab diesen Freitag einfach um 15.00 Uhr.
Nach Ostern ist der offizielle Hochschulsport-Termin höchstwahrscheinlich Dienstag ab 17.00 Uhr - das müsste den Berufstätigen ja noch besser passen, oder?


----------



## snoopy-bike (8. März 2004)

Mein MTB wird wohl bis zum Freitag immer noch nicht fertig sein   
Wie gesagt, Hibike kriegt die Sachen nicht bei und meine SID ist beim Importeur!
Ich krieg noch voll die Krise!!!!!


----------



## Moose (8. März 2004)

snoopy-bike schrieb:
			
		

> Mein MTB wird wohl bis zum Freitag immer noch nicht fertig sein
> Wie gesagt, Hibike kriegt die Sachen nicht bei und meine SID ist beim Importeur!
> Ich krieg noch voll die Krise!!!!!


Was fehlt denn alles?
Eine Gabel hätte ich noch, allerdings mit recht kurzem Schaft.


----------



## scotty23 (8. März 2004)

Freitag 15.00 Uhr ist für mich auch besser   
Leider kommt mein Bike heute in die Klinik   
wegen diverser Brüche und Abnutzungserscheinungen
Hoffe, dass es bis Freitag fertig ist.   
Ansonsten müsste ich die Freitagstour mit meinem
HT fahren ... ein richtiges *HT* da schüttelt es mich 
bestimmt von meinem Sattel  


ciao
scotty


----------



## scotty23 (8. März 2004)

@Moose
Einen LRS Hinterbau hast Du nicht noch zufällig 
irgendwo rumfliegen


----------



## Einheimischer (8. März 2004)

@snoopy-bike,

ich könnte Dir leihweise ne Starrgabel anbieten, mit ca. 19cm Schaftlänge und Rock Shox!!! Aufklebern, oder halt mein Fully, müsstest Du dir halt abholen kommen.

@scotty23

HT fahren rockt, (sorry für die Sprachanleihe aus dem DDD-Forum), einen LRS Hinterbau hab ich leider auch nicht rumliegen   

Grüße.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 007ike (8. März 2004)

Hätte auch noch ne Z2 Atom race im Angebot, oder gewisse bikes leihweise, bzw ein Corratec auch zum kaufen


----------



## snoopy-bike (8. März 2004)

Hallo Jungs  
Danke für die Hilfe!
Was fehlt?
Also fürs neue Bike fehlen noch folgende Teile:
Kurbel, Kettenblätter, Innenlager, Schrauben
(Alles bestellt, aber im Moment sind die Schrauben und die Kettenblätter nicht lieferbar) Versprochen für nächste Woche bei Hibike! - Bin mal gespannt!

Und beim 2. Rad bzw. 1 Rad
fehlt halt die SID (unterwegs bei Rock Shox und schaut sich die Welt a bisserl an),
Ein Ritzelpaket (s.o bei Hibike und die Schaltungszüge -gedichtet)
Das heißt im Klartext, ich brauch ein komplettes Rad! 
Und ich soll sowas ausleihen????  
Kann ja nich fahren! Und stürze andauernd  
Ich überleg mirs mal,
aber auf jeden Fall 
Danke Jungs!!!!


----------



## Moose (8. März 2004)

snoopy-bike schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Jungs
> Danke für die Hilfe!
> Was fehlt?
> Also fürs neue Bike fehlen noch folgende Teile:
> ...



In dem Fall kaufst Du wohl am besten das Corratec von 007ike ab. Da ist bestimmt noch alles dran!

@Scotty23: LRS steht das für Lady-Rasier-Schaum??? Da hätte ich nämlich auch keinen!!

Wie es aussieht bleibe ich aufgrund meines Gesundheitszustandes diese Woche hier (also nicht nach Potsdam). Das lässt hoffen für Freitag, evtl. auch schon eine Tour am Mittwoch oder Donnerstag??

Grüße,
Moose.


----------



## snoopy-bike (8. März 2004)

Ne, lass mal gut sein!
 
007ike kann das Bike an jemand anderes verscherbeln.
Kein Corratec! (Kauf)
Gruß
Snoopy-bike


----------



## scotty23 (8. März 2004)

So habe mein Rad jetzt in die Werkstatt gebracht,
bin also sozusagen Radlos.   

@Moose 

LRS -> Lady-Rasier-Schaum *Du* 


.


----------



## Moose (8. März 2004)

scotty23 schrieb:
			
		

> So habe mein Rad jetzt in die Werkstatt gebracht,
> bin also sozusagen Radlos.
> 
> @Moose
> ...



Langstrecken-Renn-Schlitten?
Leberwurst-Raum-Schiff?


----------



## scotty23 (8. März 2004)

Moose schrieb:
			
		

> Langstrecken-Renn-Schlitten?
> Leberwurst-Raum-Schiff?



Ne 
LaufRadSatz 

so was hast Du doch bestimmt noch ...


----------



## Einheimischer (9. März 2004)

scotty23 schrieb:
			
		

> Ne
> LaufRadSatz
> 
> so was hast Du doch bestimmt noch ...



Land-Ratten-Schatz?
Lamellen-Rollo-Schutz?
Lyoner-Reis-Semmel?
Luftpumpen-Reklamations-Schein?
Lustiger-Rentner-Sex?


----------



## snoopy-bike (9. März 2004)

Hallo scotty 23!
Willkommen im Club der Radlosen!!!!
Wie lange dauerts denn bei Dir mit dem Bike?????

Hey 007ike?
Warum waren die Straßen denn nich frei?  
Hatte heute morgen echt Glück!!!
Es hätte beinnahe ein paarmal gekracht - super glatt!
Bin aber heil angekommen - im übrigen hoffe ich das für Euch alle!!!!!
Hoffentlich ist dieser Winter bald rum - ich kanns nicht mehr sehen.
Ok, LookingForward


----------



## 007ike (9. März 2004)

@snoopy-bike gestern war so ne ******* nicht gemeldet. Die melden seit Wochen täglich leichter Schneefall und heute morgen kam es zu spät, so dass wir keinen Vorlauf mehr hatten. Ich befürchte das dieses Chaos noch den ganz Tag anhält, denn es soll nicht wesendlich wärmer werden.
Tsja und die Prognose sagt den ganzen März noch so ein Wetter voraus und dann einen kalten, nassen April!
Langsam bekomme ich echt Depressionen! Ich will endlich wieder biken ohne nachher stundenlang das bike zu putzen! Und vor allem mal wieder ohne kalte Füße!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Christina (9. März 2004)

007ike schrieb:
			
		

> Langsam bekomme ich echt Depressionen! Ich will endlich wieder biken ohne nachher stundenlang das bike zu putzen! Und vor allem mal wieder ohne kalte Füße!!


Und ohne dreckigen Rucksack und total versaute Klamotten! Nach der Tour vom Freitag hatte ich den Schlamm nicht nur außen an der Hose, sondern sogar innendrin! Toll!   
Jetzt hab ich mir aus Verzweiflung schon eine Rolle zugelegt. Auch nicht viel besser, aber wenigstens muss man nicht so viel putzen.


----------



## scotty23 (9. März 2004)

@snoopy-bike

Zu lange auf jeden Fall, ich bin jetzt schon etwas gereitzt, zumal
mir "mein" Händler erzählen wollte bei Centurion wäre das Problem
nicht bekannt, habe Ihn dann gefragt, ob er das mit dem Pförtner besprochen
hat, danach gings dann. Er schickt das Rad jetzt zu Centurion, zuerst dachte
ich bitte nicht das dauert dann ja ewig, jetzt denke ich besser Centurion
schraubt daran rum als der ...  


Scotty23 der froh wäre er könnte mit seinem Bike im Schnee fahren


----------



## snoopy-bike (11. März 2004)

Hallo Leute!  

Nach einem halben Jahr, ist nun endlich mein Rahmen da!!!  
Gestern ist auch (schon), nach nur einer Woche Bearbeitungszeit, meine SID -
entschuldigung, 
sogar eine KOMPLETT NEUE SID   gekommen!!!!
Jetzt muss ich das ganze nur noch zusammenschrauben!  

Also für morgen werde ich das nicht mehr schaffen, ich hoffe aber aufs WE
bzw am nächsten Freitag!!  

Gruß
snoopy-bike


----------



## MartinM (11. März 2004)

Hallo Freitagsfahrer    

wer von euch hat denn ne Lampe und heut Abend Zeit??
Wir treffen uns um 19:00 Uhr am Hauptbahnhof in SB (vor dem Haupteingang)
"Wir" sind normalerweise 3-4 (manchmal auch mehr) Leutz
Wir fahren ca. 2 Stunden
Streckenwahl je nach Lust und können der Mitfahrer

Also nutzt die letzten dunklen Abenden

Gruß Martin

PS: Um wieviel Uhr fahrt ihr morgen los?


----------



## Wiseman (11. März 2004)

MartinM schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Freitagsfahrer
> 
> wer von euch hat denn ne Lampe und heut Abend Zeit??
> Wir treffen uns um 19:00 Uhr am Hauptbahnhof in SB (vor dem Haupteingang)
> ...



Ich habe 'ne Lampe aber leider keine Zeit  hätte mal wieder richtig Lust auf eine Nachtfahrt zumal ich mich bei der ersten und einzigen die ich je gemacht habe direkt auf die Nase gelegt habe ... irgendwie dumm gelaufen.

Für Freitag ist 15:00 Uhr angesetzt so wie ich das verstanden habe.

Grüße,


----------



## Moose (11. März 2004)

Wiseman schrieb:
			
		

> .
> 
> Für Freitag ist 15:00 Uhr angesetzt so wie ich das verstanden habe.
> 
> Grüße,



Ja, 15.00 Uhr ist angesetzt.
Ich kann leider noch nicht sagen, ob ich mitfahren kann, weil sich mein Gesundheitszustand langsamer bessert als ich das gerne hätte. (Die Lunge macht wieder mit, dafür verbringe ich ziemlich viel Zeit vor der Kloschüssel.)
Trainieren tu ich zwar, aber mit angezogener Handbremse.
Morgen ist nochmal eine Blutuntersuchung dran und dann werde ich entscheiden, ob ich mitkomme oder nicht.
Das sollte Euch aber nicht abhalten!!!

Frei nach domme:
*Put me back on my bike*


----------



## Moose (12. März 2004)

Ich hab noch kein grünes Licht bekommen.   
Vielleicht am Sonntag?

Heute ist locker joggen angesagt.
Falls von Euch jemand fährt: viel Spass!!!


----------



## Wiseman (12. März 2004)

Moose schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab noch kein grünes Licht bekommen.
> Vielleicht am Sonntag?
> 
> Heute ist locker joggen angesagt.
> Falls von Euch jemand fährt: viel Spass!!!



Für Sonntag drücke ich auch die Daumen, ansonsten  habe mich so auf heute gefreut und dann fängt es an zu regnen und verdirbt mir alles 

Grüße,


----------



## Pandur (13. März 2004)

Ja, dieser Freitagstermin ist ja leider ins Wasser gefallen.
Aber mal was anderes: Hier sind doch einige Biker regelrechte Ersatzteillager.
Ich habe mir jetzt mal Fahrradschuhe zugelegt und bräuchte jetzt noch passende SPD-Pedale und Cleats. Aber die Pedale sollten auch für normale Strassenschuhe geeignet sein. 
Hat da jemand günstig was anzubieten?
Oder allgemeine Tips, welche Pedale ich mir zulegen kann/sollte?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MartinM (13. März 2004)

@pandur

Ich weiß nicht in welcher preisklasse deine Schuhe und Pedale liegen sollten
empfehlen kann ich vom preis leistungsverhältnis die Ritchey V3 comp oder Pro
Ich fahre selber die fast baugleichen Shimano XTR 2003 meine Frau die V3 Comp und die nehemen sich ausser dem preis nicht viel.
Ich habe noch keine pedale (SPD) gehabt, bei denen man mit dickstem schlamm unter den schuhen noch einklinken kann
für die Pedale würd ich mal im Netz schauen (Ebay, HS Bikedicount usw. ...)

Für Schuhe schau ich immer beim "Radsport Mann" vorbei, die haben meisten Spezialized Schuhe vom vorjahr reduziert

Gruß Martin


----------



## Wiseman (13. März 2004)

Pandur schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, dieser Freitagstermin ist ja leider ins Wasser gefallen.
> Aber mal was anderes: Hier sind doch einige Biker regelrechte Ersatzteillager.
> Ich habe mir jetzt mal Fahrradschuhe zugelegt und bräuchte jetzt noch passende SPD-Pedale und Cleats. Aber die Pedale sollten auch für normale Strassenschuhe geeignet sein.
> Hat da jemand günstig was anzubieten?
> Oder allgemeine Tips, welche Pedale ich mir zulegen kann/sollte?



Ich kann MartinM nur bestätigen. Die XTR von Shimano sind echt top! Aber ich hatte auch mit den XT nie Probleme. Allerdings merkt man in den Einstiegsklassen schon deutlich, dass es manchmal mit dem Einstieg schlechter klappt wenn Schlamm ins Spiel kommt. Also hier lieber etwas mehr ausgeben und länger sorglos fahren.

Wenn du die Teile auch mit Straßenschuhen benutzen willst, gibt es von Shimano welche mit Plastik und Stahlauflagen drumherum, die eine größere Trittfläche bieten aber meiner Meinung nicht wirklich stabil sind. Es gibt die bestimmt separat zum aufklicken zu kaufen und dann kann man die halt bei Bedarf benutzen.

Grüße,


----------



## MartinM (13. März 2004)

Die Ritchey sind baugleich mit den Schimano (bis auf die Lagerung) von daher
wenns nicht zu teuer sein soll die beste alternative (ich glaub die kriegt man so ab 40EUR)


----------



## Moose (13. März 2004)

Pandur schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, dieser Freitagstermin ist ja leider ins Wasser gefallen.
> Aber mal was anderes: Hier sind doch einige Biker regelrechte Ersatzteillager.
> Ich habe mir jetzt mal Fahrradschuhe zugelegt und bräuchte jetzt noch passende SPD-Pedale und Cleats. Aber die Pedale sollten auch für normale Strassenschuhe geeignet sein.
> Hat da jemand günstig was anzubieten?
> Oder allgemeine Tips, welche Pedale ich mir zulegen kann/sollte?



Ich fahr auch sogenannte "Plattform-Pedale", genauer habe ich ein Paar 636 und ein Paar 424 von Shimano. Die sind nicht schlecht und bei bicycles.de super billig (29.95 inklusive Cleats). Schaust Du hier!


----------



## Pandur (13. März 2004)

danke für die schnelle Hilfe.
Jetzt muss ich mich nur entscheiden, ob Plattform-Pedale (der Tip von Moose ist gut) oder die Ritchey Comp (auch ein guter Tip). gibt es ja beides für ca 30 ? plus Versand.
Schuhe hab ich schon. Von Adidas. (Wie eigentlich alle Sportschuhe von mir) Muss nur anschließend schauen, wie ich die Cleats befestige. Aber das wird schon.
Ich will das ganze ja erst mal testen. bin noch nie mit so Dingern gefahren. Daher tendiere ich zu den Plattform-Pedalen. Wobei ich auch mal was von Aufsätzen gelesen habe für so Pedale. Aber jetzt habe ich ja schon gute Tips.


----------



## Einheimischer (13. März 2004)

Pandur schrieb:
			
		

> danke für die schnelle Hilfe.
> Jetzt muss ich mich nur entscheiden, ob Plattform-Pedale (der Tip von Moose ist gut) oder die Ritchey Comp (auch ein guter Tip). gibt es ja beides für ca 30 ? plus Versand.
> Schuhe hab ich schon. Von Adidas. (Wie eigentlich alle Sportschuhe von mir) Muss nur anschließend schauen, wie ich die Cleats befestige. Aber das wird schon.
> Ich will das ganze ja erst mal testen. bin noch nie mit so Dingern gefahren. Daher tendiere ich zu den Plattform-Pedalen. Wobei ich auch mal was von Aufsätzen gelesen habe für so Pedale. Aber jetzt habe ich ja schon gute Tips.



Wie gesagt, im Karstadt in SB sind gerade die Shimano 520 für 35 Euro im Angebot, ich meine auch dort diese Aufsätze zum anklipsen gesehen zu haben, bin mir aber nicht sicher.

Edit: sehe gerade www.bike-components.de hat die Pedale für 26,50 im Angebot, wenn Du bei denen Vorkasse bestellst verlangen die nur 2 Euro Versandkosten, ich hab mit dem Shop gute Erfahrungen gemacht, Christina glaub ich eher schlechte   

Grüße.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MartinM (18. März 2004)

Hi Leutz

wer ist heut Abend dabei?

19:00 Uhr am Hauptbahnhof SB

Licht nicht vergessen

Gruß Martin


----------



## Moose (18. März 2004)

Und wer ist am Freitag dabei: 15.00 Uhr vor Halle 6 ???
Also ich bin dabei!


----------



## Christina (18. März 2004)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> www.bike-components.de  [...] ich hab mit dem Shop gute Erfahrungen gemacht, Christina glaub ich eher schlechte


Das muss man relativieren. Ich habe dort schon mehrfach bestellt, und jedesmal ging's schnell, nur beim letzten Mal hab ich wohl eine "Montagsbestellung" erwischt. Der Vorbau, den ich wollte, war beim Hersteller (Ritchey, sehr exklusiv!   ) nicht verfügbar, deshalb hat sich die Bestellung verzögert, und dann hat jemand beim Packen noch die Spacer in der falschen Größe reingelegt. Wurde aber am Telefon alles sehr kulant geregelt, Geld hatte ich auch schnell wieder. Also trotzdem zu empfehlen, der Laden.
Im übrigen bin ich morgen dabei, 15 Uhr dann.
Grüße!


----------



## Einheimischer (18. März 2004)

Christina schrieb:
			
		

> Das muss man relativieren. Ich habe dort schon mehrfach bestellt, und jedesmal ging's schnell, nur beim letzten Mal hab ich wohl eine "Montagsbestellung" erwischt. Der Vorbau, den ich wollte, war beim Hersteller (Ritchey, sehr exklusiv!   ) nicht verfügbar, deshalb hat sich die Bestellung verzögert, und dann hat jemand beim Packen noch die Spacer in der falschen Größe reingelegt. Wurde aber am Telefon alles sehr kulant geregelt, Geld hatte ich auch schnell wieder. Also trotzdem zu empfehlen, der Laden.
> Im übrigen bin ich morgen dabei, 15 Uhr dann.
> Grüße!



Freitag bin ich natürlich dabei, heute abend leider nicht, dass wird dann selbst mir zuviel, ausserdem bin ich Nachtblind   

Grüße.


----------



## snoopy-bike (18. März 2004)

Hi,
Freitag 15.00 geht klar!
-Sofern es keine Hunde regnet!
Komme mit meinem "Bruder!"
Freu mich schon


----------



## Pandur (18. März 2004)

Bin auch gerne wieder dabei. Morgen 15 Uhr.
Pedale habe ich auch schon, und zwar diese:
http://www.bicycles-ag.de/shop/testbilder/Bike/7703.jpg
Hab mal in ebay geschaut, geboten und gewonnen. 
Sollte demnächst ankommen. 
Muss aber erst mal die Dinger ausgiebig alleine testen, bevor ich damit eine große Tour unternehme. SInd ja am Anfang nicht ganz ungefährlich.


----------



## Einheimischer (19. März 2004)

Na das war mal wieder ne nette Tour heute, danke Jungs und Mädels, es macht echt Spass mit euch zu fahren   

Grüße.


----------



## Pandur (19. März 2004)

was soll ich dazu sagen?
eigentlich nur "dito"

Bin jetzt aber auch platt


----------



## Moose (19. März 2004)

Pandur schrieb:
			
		

> was soll ich dazu sagen?
> eigentlich nur "dito"
> 
> Bin jetzt aber auch platt



dito !!!

Bin echt froh, dass ich doch mitgefahren bin, auch wenn meine Nerven ähnlich am Zerreissen waren wie mein Schaltzug. 
Nette Runde - schreit nach mehr!


----------



## 007ike (25. März 2004)

Hallo

morgen wie immer???  

Wer fährt denn mit? Versuche auch pünktlich da zu sein, habe den Einheimischen instruiert, er weiß Bescheid!

Hoffendlich bis morgen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moose (25. März 2004)

007ike schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> 
> morgen wie immer???
> 
> ...


Wie immer, ich fahre mit ... . Diesmal nehme ich gleich einen zweiten Schaltzug mit.

15.00 Uhr Halle 6.
Bis dann, freu mich.


----------



## Einheimischer (25. März 2004)

Moose schrieb:
			
		

> Wie immer, ich fahre mit ... . Diesmal nehme ich gleich einen zweiten Schaltzug mit.
> 
> 15.00 Uhr Halle 6.
> Bis dann, freu mich.



...vergiss die Bremszüge nicht - ach nee hast ja HS33   
Fahre auch mit und freue mich ebenfalls   

edit: Hab mir gerade die Wettervorhersage angeschaut... durchhalten Leute, es geht  aufwärts!   

Grüße.


----------



## scotty23 (26. März 2004)

Da mein Rad wieder in Ordung ist, ich von meiner Familie frei
bekommen habe muß heute "nur" noch die Arbeit mitspielen
dann bin ich auch dabei   

Und die spielt heute mit und wenn der Laden hier abbrennt  


scotty23


----------



## Einheimischer (26. März 2004)

scotty23 schrieb:
			
		

> Da mein Rad wieder in Ordung ist, ich von meiner Familie frei
> bekommen habe muß heute "nur" noch die Arbeit mitspielen
> dann bin ich auch dabei
> 
> ...



Super yipieeeh   der scotty23 ist wieder da... das wurde auch langsam Zeit   

Grüße.


----------



## 007ike (26. März 2004)

sag mal Einheimischer wo treft ihr euch in Kikrel? Würde versuchen da schon pünktlich hinzukommen. Wartet aber höchstens 5min, ansonsten treffen wir uns dann vor Halle 6. Das müßte bei mir eigendlich hinhauen. das ist zwar alles knapp kalkuliert, vor allem weil ich mich dann noch komplett umziehen muß, aber egal, wird schon hinhauen.  

Gruß ike


----------



## Einheimischer (26. März 2004)

007ike schrieb:
			
		

> sag mal Einheimischer wo treft ihr euch in Kikrel? Würde versuchen da schon pünktlich hinzukommen. Wartet aber höchstens 5min, ansonsten treffen wir uns dann vor Halle 6. Das müßte bei mir eigendlich hinhauen. das ist zwar alles knapp kalkuliert, vor allem weil ich mich dann noch komplett umziehen muß, aber egal, wird schon hinhauen.
> 
> Gruß ike



Am besten kommst Du zur Tanke am 14:30 Uhr, ok?

Grüße.


----------



## Moose (26. März 2004)

In netter Gesellschaft fährt es sich doch am besten!
Hat Spass gemacht! 

Hoffentlich folgen noch viele solche Ausfahrten.


----------



## LoR_1 (26. März 2004)

wirklich weltklasse...
Hat echt Spaß gemacht, mit euch zu fahren.

Ich muß jedoch sagen, dass ich immer noch etwas Probleme habe, die Nicknames und realen Namen zu den passenden Gesichtern zuzuordnen. Moose, den Einheimischen und Scotty bekomm ich jetzt gerade so hin, aber dann... ohje  

Ich hoffe ihr holt uns noch mal mit


----------



## Moose (26. März 2004)

LoR_1 schrieb:
			
		

> wirklich weltklasse...
> Hat echt Spaß gemacht, mit euch zu fahren.
> 
> Ich muß jedoch sagen, dass ich immer noch etwas Probleme habe, die Nicknames und realen Namen zu den passenden Gesichtern zuzuordnen. Moose, den Einheimischen und Scotty bekomm ich jetzt gerade so hin, aber dann... ohje
> ...


tozzi müsstest Du auch noch im Gedächtnis haben (Corratec) und Christina (Rocky) und 007ike (Focus) doch sowieso ... den Rest kennst Du ja persönlich besser, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 007ike (26. März 2004)

Leute ich bin immer noch ganz begeistert von den Kohlehalden! Das nächste mal aber mit meinem Jekyll, da fühle ich mich sicherer und Treppen mit dem armen Scandiumrahmen und meinem Gewicht, naja.....

Also sowas müssen wir echt nochmal machen. Ich finde die drei "neuen" passen doch gut zu uns, oder wir zu ihnen  

Gerne jederzeit wieder!


----------



## Einheimischer (26. März 2004)

Hihihi, war wirklich ne nette Runde heut, die Abfahrten waren teilweise (für mich) jenseits des fahrbaren, aber zum Glück gibt`s ja noch den "Gruppenzwang", gell tozzi   
Ok, die Treppen fand ich auch ein bischen krass, aber so konnte wenigstens Christina mal ihr neues Material testen   ...ach was schreib ich hier rum - ich fands heute einfach genial   

Grüße.


----------



## LoR_1 (26. März 2004)

@moose
Ja,... mit den Rädern zusammen wird´s schon klarer. Ein bei Radfahrern weitverbreitetes Phänomen. 
Ich habe es sogar schon fertig gebracht Leute mit denen ich schon X-mal gefahren bin, auf der Straße nicht wiederzuerkennen, weil sie keinen Helm auf dem Kopf hatten. Bedenklich 
Dennoch werd ich das mit der Zeit schon auf die Reihe bekommen.

@Einheimischer
Die Grenzen verschieben sich verdammt schnell,... warte mal, bis du 3-4mal dort oben gefahren bist...    Dann fühlt man sich schnell wie zu Hause 

@tozzi
Danke


----------



## LoR_1 (26. März 2004)

LoR_1 schrieb:
			
		

> @moose
> Ja,... mit den Rädern zusammen wird´s schon klarer. Ein bei Radfahrern weitverbreitetes Phänomen.
> Ich habe es sogar schon fertig gebracht Leute mit denen ich schon X-mal gefahren bin, auf der Straße nicht wiederzuerkennen, weil sie keinen Helm auf dem Kopf hatten. Bedenklich
> Dennoch werd ich das mit der Zeit schon auf die Reihe bekommen.
> ...



DA,... DA!!! 
Da siehst du´s... Ich hab tozzi mit 007ike verwechselt!  
Jetzt bin ich 22 und schon gehts bergab


----------



## Einheimischer (26. März 2004)

LoR_1 schrieb:
			
		

> @moose
> Ja,... mit den Rädern zusammen wird´s schon klarer. Ein bei Radfahrern weitverbreitetes Phänomen.
> Ich habe es sogar schon fertig gebracht Leute mit denen ich schon X-mal gefahren bin, auf der Straße nicht wiederzuerkennen, weil sie keinen Helm auf dem Kopf hatten. Bedenklich
> Dennoch werd ich das mit der Zeit schon auf die Reihe bekommen.
> ...




...na ja, ich weiss nicht, ob ich mich jemals auf einer Abfahrt zu Hause fühlen werde, die zumindest am Anfang ein Gefälle von 80% hat, allerdings bin ich schon fast 32 und mit mir gehts (überwiegend) bergauf


----------



## Moose (26. März 2004)

LoR_1 schrieb:
			
		

> @moose
> Ja,... mit den Rädern zusammen wird´s schon klarer. Ein bei Radfahrern weitverbreitetes Phänomen.
> Ich habe es sogar schon fertig gebracht Leute mit denen ich schon X-mal gefahren bin, auf der Straße nicht wiederzuerkennen, weil sie keinen Helm auf dem Kopf hatten. Bedenklich
> Dennoch werd ich das mit der Zeit schon auf die Reihe bekommen.


Warum denkst Du habe ich Dich nach Deinem früheren Bike gefragt??  
   

@Einheimischer: tozzi hat mir heute einen Trick verraten, durch den Du wohl überall runterfährst: einfach in ein Gespräch über Leichtbau-Teile verwickeln ... - oder meinte tozzi das als Trick, wie man Dich übersprinten kann???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Einheimischer (26. März 2004)

Moose schrieb:
			
		

> Warum denkst Du habe ich Dich nach Deinem früheren Bike gefragt??
> 
> 
> @Einheimischer: tozzi hat mir heute einen Trick verraten, durch den Du wohl überall runterfährst: einfach in ein Gespräch über Leichtbau-Teile verwickeln ... - oder meinte tozzi das als Trick, wie man Dich übersprinten kann???



 Das ist der "Übersprinten-Trick", um mich zu einer halsbrecherichen Abfahrt zu überreden, musst Du mir mit einem Leberwurstbrot drohen und schon bin ich unten!


----------



## Moose (26. März 2004)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist der "Übersprinten-Trick", um mich zu einer halsbrecherichen Abfahrt zu überreden, musst Du mir mit einem Leberwurstbrot drohen und schon bin ich unten!



L E E E E E E E E E E E E E B E R W U R S T ! ! !


----------



## domme (26. März 2004)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist der "Übersprinten-Trick", um mich zu einer halsbrecherichen Abfahrt zu überreden, musst Du mir mit einem Leberwurstbrot drohen und schon bin ich unten!



Ok, machen wir. Das läuft so: auf den nächsten Touren drohen wir mit einem Leberwurstbrot, im Zweifelsfall mit roher Leberwurst. Das müssen wir nur ein paar Mal machen. Dann musst du dir in einer kniffligen Situation nur noch vorstellen, dass wir mit einem Leberwurstbrot drohen, schon klappt das!


Gruß,
Dominik


----------



## Einheimischer (26. März 2004)

domme schrieb:
			
		

> Ok, machen wir. Das läuft so: auf den nächsten Touren drohen wir mit einem Leberwurstbrot, im Zweifelsfall mit roher Leberwurst. Das müssen wir nur ein paar Mal machen. Dann musst du dir in einer kniffligen Situation nur noch vorstellen, dass wir mit einem Leberwurstbrot drohen, schon klappt das!
> 
> 
> Gruß,
> Dominik



Ok, aber bitte nicht gleichzeitig von Leichtbauparts reden... dann bin eindeutig überfordert


----------



## domme (26. März 2004)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> Ok, aber bitte nicht gleichzeitig von Leichtbauparts reden... dann bin eindeutig überfordert



Also Leute: nicht von Leichtbau-Leberwurst reden, wenn Einheimischer in der Nähe ist.


----------



## domme (26. März 2004)

Wer hat denn jetzt Lust, am Sonntag zu radeln? Und wann soll's dann losgehen?

Also, meine Mama hat mich zum Essen eingeladen. Deshalb wäre 14 Uhr für mich ganz gut...


----------



## Einheimischer (26. März 2004)

domme schrieb:
			
		

> Wer hat denn jetzt Lust, am Sonntag zu radeln? Und wann soll's dann losgehen?
> 
> Also, meine Mama hat mich zum Essen eingeladen. Deshalb wäre 14 Uhr für mich ganz gut...



Der Sonntag ist für die meisten von uns schon verplant, alles weitere hier


----------



## Moose (26. März 2004)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> Der Sonntag ist für die meisten von uns schon verplant, alles weitere hier



Leichtbau-Leberwurst!     

Falls ich am Sonntag "zurückgelassen" werde, dann würde ich auch ab 14.00 Uhr biken. Versuche aber noch, auf den "Pfalz-Bus" aufzuspringen.
Mal schauen.


----------



## Einheimischer (26. März 2004)

Boah... nur 400gramm - direkt mal bei den Weight Weenies eintragen  

  :kotz:


----------



## Moose (26. März 2004)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> Boah... nur 400gramm - direkt mal bei den Weight Weenies eintragen
> :kotz:



Hier gibt's das Leichtbau-Set für den Sommer !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Einheimischer (26. März 2004)

etwas schwerer, dafür aber große Scheiben und im Tuche gereift


----------



## tiegerbaehr (26. März 2004)

Moose schrieb:
			
		

> Falls ich am Sonntag "zurückgelassen" werde, dann würde ich auch ab 14.00 Uhr biken. Versuche aber noch, auf den "Pfalz-Bus" aufzuspringen.
> Mal schauen.



@moose: Ich kann Dich gerne mitnehmen - was ist denn mit Christina?
@domme:Verschieb das Mittagessen auf Abends und komm mit!!  
Und was macht leequar?


----------



## Moose (26. März 2004)

*Jedesmal, wenn Du vorm Downhill stehst und wir dann LEBERWURST rufen solltest Du an das hier denken:*


----------



## Moose (26. März 2004)

tiegerbaehr schrieb:
			
		

> @moose: Ich kann Dich gerne mitnehmen - was ist denn mit Christina?
> @domme:Verschieb das Mittagessen auf Abends und komm mit!!
> Und was macht leequar?


Christina wollte wohl auch mit. Ich ruf sie morgen an.
Bei mir ist dann auch morgen abend klar, ob es klappt.

@tozzi:
*Wenn Du/ Ihr am Sonntag nach der Tour noch Bus fahren könntet, dann wäre das natürlich noch besser ... * . Bis dahin habe ich dann alles in Kisten gepackt. Morgen wäre aber auch gut.


----------



## Einheimischer (26. März 2004)

...hör auf jetzt, sonst träum ich noch von Würsten


----------



## Einheimischer (26. März 2004)

Moose schrieb:
			
		

> Christina wollte wohl auch mit. Ich ruf sie morgen an.
> Bei mir ist dann auch morgen abend klar, ob es klappt.
> 
> @tozzi:
> *Wenn Du/ Ihr am Sonntag nach der Tour noch Bus fahren könntet, dann wäre das natürlich noch besser ... * . Bis dahin habe ich dann alles in Kisten gepackt. Morgen wäre aber auch gut.



Also an mir soll`s nicht liegen, stehe auch am Sonntag nach der Tour als Packhilfe zur Verfügung   

Grüße.


----------



## tozzi (26. März 2004)

Moose schrieb:
			
		

> @tozzi:
> *Wenn Du/ Ihr am Sonntag nach der Tour noch Bus fahren könntet, dann wäre das natürlich noch besser ... * . Bis dahin habe ich dann alles in Kisten gepackt. Morgen wäre aber auch gut.



Ist auch in Ordnung, geht auch an beiden Tagen !
Wenn Eh mich am Sonntag platt gemacht hat, muß er eben alles alleine schleppen...


----------



## Einheimischer (27. März 2004)

tozzi schrieb:
			
		

> Ist auch in Ordnung, geht auch an beiden Tagen !
> Wenn Eh mich am Sonntag platt gemacht hat, muß er eben alles alleine schleppen...



Wir können ja dann noch ein Wettrennen mit den Kisten machen


----------



## Moose (27. März 2004)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> Wir können ja dann noch ein Wettrennen mit den Kisten machen



Au ja!

Sorry, jetzt habe ich aus zwei Threads einen Umzugs-Thread gemacht ... .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scotty23 (29. März 2004)

Hi hi,

ja war eine nette Runde, auch wenn ich das nach
ca. 2 Stunden während der Runde anders gesehen haben mag 
Aber was solls, ich hoffe nur, dass ich die Geduld der Mitfahrer
nicht zu arg strapaziert habe 

Danke besonders an LoR_1 der sich immer mit mir hat zurückfallen lassen
und an unseren EH der mich zum Schluss der Runde begleitet hat aber mich 
nicht angesprochen hat  

@EH
Eigentliche hättest Du mir ein Liedchen singen können.

@Moose
och Mensch deinen Umzug habe ich ganz verpennt   
sorry 



Bis vielleicht Dienstag aber ganz sicher bis Freitag.
(Das war eine Drohung)

Ciao

scotty23


----------



## Moose (29. März 2004)

scotty23 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi hi,
> 
> ja war eine nette Runde, auch wenn ich das nach
> ca. 2 Stunden während der Runde anders gesehen haben mag
> ...



@Scotty23: Du hast das Ding mit Aussen- und Innensicht noch nicht verstanden!! Was sich für Dich langsam, platt und müde angefühlt hat hat für uns ausgesehen wie "ich fahr mal lieber hinten, falls Moose wieder ihr Alien verliert ...".

Ich würde mich tierisch freuen, wenn die ScottyfährtjetztwiederimmermitSAISON eingeläutet wäre.

Für diese Woche könnten wir noch was ausmachen, allerding nur locker und natürlich am besten mittags (nicht gut für Dich, hey?).

Grüße,
Moose.


----------



## scotty23 (29. März 2004)

die ScottyfährtjetztwiederimmermitSAISON 

ist hiermit eingeläutet   

Ne lockere Runde wäre schon etwas  aber leider erst so ab
17:30 zu spät für euch  !!?? Oder Dienstag aber da sind bestimmt
wieder diese böse böse Racer   

ciao


----------



## Einheimischer (29. März 2004)

scotty23 schrieb:
			
		

> die ScottyfährtjetztwiederimmermitSAISON
> 
> ist hiermit eingeläutet
> 
> ...



 ok das nächste mal singe ich wieder, ich wollte dich nur nicht reizen, denn ich weiss: reizen=Reizgas   
Für ne lockere Tour bin ich immer zu haben   

Grüße.


----------



## leeqwar (30. März 2004)

hi,
eigentlich wollte ich am fr ja mitfahren. war auch schon auf dem weg zu uni, als ich die spontane idee hatte, doch mal durch den kofferraum in einen kleinwagen einzusteigen. manch einer wird sich vielleicht noch daran erinnern, das ich den radweg durch die stadt schon immer verflucht habe   jedenfalls waren nach über 4 stunden alle teile im gesicht wieder dort wo sie hingehörten. stutzig macht mich nur, dass die schwestern auf die frage, ob narben männer attraktiver machen ständig ausweichen   
die schlechte nachricht ist also, dass meine schönheit in zukunft nicht mehr in altem glanz bei gemeinsamen ausfahrten in erscheinung tritt, die gute ist, dass ausser meiner hackfresse, die den namen zeitweise wirklich verdient hatte, der rest recht heile geblieben ist.

ich hoffe doch, dass ich morgen oder übermorgen wieder die 100 meter heimreise antreten kann, falls nicht, werd ich wohl mal die krankengymnasik suchen und auf dem ergobike ein paar kilometer machen... ob man die auch raus auf die wiese tragen kann   

hoffentlich habt ihr das wochenende sinnvoller genutzt !?

werde wohl ein paar ruhetage einlegen und demnächst wieder dabei sein,
bis dann


----------



## scotty23 (30. März 2004)

Ach Du dickes Ei, Mensch Junge was machste denn ?    
Ich dachte schon der faule Sack läßt mich hier alleine
quälen aber ne mußt noch eins drauf legen 

Gute Besserung, ich mailde mich morgen bei, das andere geht klar.

Bis denne

scotty23


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 007ike (30. März 2004)

Mensch Meister, wat machste denn, bis so ein Kleinwagen aus dem Gesicht geeitert ist, dat dauert!!!

Auf alle Fälle gute Besserung und wenn wir was für dich tun können, laß es uns wissen!


----------



## Moose (30. März 2004)

NEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEIN !!!!
Das darf echt nicht wahr sein.
Erzähl mal mehr, wenn Du kannst.

Gute Besserung!!!


----------



## snoopy-bike (31. März 2004)

Hey,
ich wünsche Dir eine gute Besserung!
Sch(w)eiß-Geschichte!
snoopy


----------



## Christina (31. März 2004)

Oh Mann, noch einer, den es auf dem Radweg erwischt! Du verstärkst meine Überzeugung, dass Saarbrücker Radwege einzig und allein dem Ziel dienen, die Radfahrer zu dezimieren.   
Gute Besserung, hoffentlich kommst du bald wieder auf die Beine!


----------



## Nakamur (31. März 2004)

Ach du ********. 
Auch von meiner Seite gute Besserung.   

Viele Grüße kp


----------



## tiegerbaehr (31. März 2004)

Gute Besserung, leequar! Dich hatts offensichtlich ganz mächtig gebeutelt    und scheinbar hast Du trotzdem noch so´n kleinen Schutzengel dabei gehabt - nix gebrochen wenn ichs richtig verstanden hab?  
Wie geht es Deinem Bike? Hoffentlich auch nur kosmetische Schäden??


----------



## Wiseman (31. März 2004)

@leeqwar: ich habe sowas auch schon mitgemacht. Wunden heilen und Teile kann man ersetzen. Allein die Bike-freie Zeit ist extrem langweilig.

GUTE BESSERUNG!

Grüße,


----------



## tozzi (31. März 2004)

@leeqwar:
Ebenfalls gute Besserung und schnellste Genesung !Natürlich auch von Einheimischer (sein PC ist vor 3 Tagen abgeraucht)-der ist immer noch ganz geschockt seitdem ich ihm die Nachricht Deines unglücklichen Unfalls übermittelte.
Wir brauchen Dich (24h-Rennen) !
...glücklicherweise hast Du Deinen Humor dabei nicht verloren...


----------



## Einheimischer (1. April 2004)

sorry das ich mich erst jetzt melde, tozzi hat ja schon geschrieben warum, danke dafür!

Ich wünsch dir natürlich auch gute Besserung, die Nachricht über deinen Unfall hat mich echt geschockt, ich hoffe, dass sich für dich alles wieder zum guten wendet und wenn Du Hilfe brauchst bei einer evtl. Bikereparatur, dann sag Bescheid!!!

Wenn es Dir danach ist, lass mal hören wie es Dir geht.

Grüße.


----------



## leeqwar (2. April 2004)

hi leute,
vielen, vielen dank für die zahlreichen lieben wünsche !!!   

hatte gestern noch ne op, bei der zwei letzte glassplitter rausgeholt wurden, konnte dann heute aber trotzdem entlassen werden. diverse fäden zwischen nase und oberlippe, unterlippe und ohr kamen auch schon raus. es ist aber immer noch einiges an nähgarn vorhanden. der menschliche rollbraten sozusagen... 

am rad ist wohl nicht allzuviel kaputt, da ich nicht so schnell war. wahrscheinlich ist nur ein neues vorderrad fällig.

leicht trainieren darf ich vielleicht schon wieder ab ende nächster woche, mal sehen. bestimmt kommen bald die entzugserscheinungen...

freue mích schon auf gemeinsame touren mit euch !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Einheimischer (2. April 2004)

leeqwar schrieb:
			
		

> hi leute,
> vielen, vielen dank für die zahlreichen lieben wünsche !!!
> 
> hatte gestern noch ne op, bei der zwei letzte glassplitter rausgeholt wurden, konnte dann heute aber trotzdem entlassen werden. diverse fäden zwischen nase und oberlippe, unterlippe und ohr kamen auch schon raus. es ist aber immer noch einiges an nähgarn vorhanden. der menschliche rollbraten sozusagen...
> ...



Ich find`s Klasse, dass Du trotz allem so optimistisch mit der Sache umgehst! Nichts desto trotz hört sich das ganz schön übel an, aber um so mehr freut es mich zu hören, dass Du bald wieder aufs Rad willst/kannst   
Also weiterhin gute Besserung, den Rest der "Rollbratenschnur" wirst Du auch noch los und dann lassen wir es wieder krachen... aber in Zukunft bitte nur noch kontrolliert im Wald und nicht mehr ungebremst in Kleinwagen   

Grüße.


----------

